
Show HN: Crypto Table – A Periodic Table of Cryptocurrencies - jesalg
https://jes.al/crypto-table/
======
acjohnson55
Kinda cute, but that's a giiiiant stretch of metaphor to enforce the exact
shape of the periodic table on a domain whose first principles have little
similarity to the principles that drive the patterns of behavior in the
elements.

~~~
quantisan
Agree.

People have visualized market data for years. Try a tree map. You can group
them and size each block by their market size.
[https://www.finviz.com/map.ashx?t=sec](https://www.finviz.com/map.ashx?t=sec)

------
chrisco255
Very cool, a lot of people don't understand that most of the top
cryptocurrencies are not merely Bitcoin clones. This chart underscores that
point and distinguishes the differences between them. I would expect the
number of categories and the difficulty in creating classifications to
increase over time, however, so I'm not sure how well these boxes will hold up
in the long run.

------
encyclopedia
Related
[https://vectorspace.ai/recommend/datasets](https://vectorspace.ai/recommend/datasets)
and the periodic table of elements correlated to stocks
[https://www.kaggle.com/biomimic/periodic-table-of-
elements-m...](https://www.kaggle.com/biomimic/periodic-table-of-elements-
mapped-to-stocks)

------
steve_taylor
Namecoin (NMC) is missing.

------
badatshipping
Augur is fintech. If it takes off, Wall Street is really going to care.

------
hanniabu
Blocknet is the first, and still leading, interoperability protocol yet it is
not listed. Little disappointing to say the least.

------
mmanfrin
Tezos feels a little more worthy to be on here than many listed.

------
dagenix
So, I click on a random square to find out some more information: POLY.

That takes me here:
[https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/poly/overview](https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/poly/overview).
On this page, its listed as "PolyBit".

The description on that page: "Polybit is a proof of work scrypt based
alternative crypto currency with a 10% premine and a block time target of 3
minutes, a hard cap of 150 million units and a difficulty retargetting every
24 hours. The website URL is inactive at the time of writing."

Inactive website, that seems concerning.

So, I click around there and find the Twitter account
([https://twitter.com/polybitco](https://twitter.com/polybitco)) that appears
to be associated with that page. It was last active in June of 2015. It
describes itself thusly: "Polybit is a next generation crypto currency that
changes the game for digital currencies and the relationship between
businesses and users forever" \- bold.

There is a link to a website there:
[http://www.polybit.co/](http://www.polybit.co/) \- but, oh dear, that website
now belongs to some company selling sealants.

Undeterred, I head to Google. Searching for "Polybit" brings up this result:
[http://polybit.com/](http://polybit.com/) \- which seems unrelated - its some
sort of backend API product.

So, I try the name listed on the Periodic Table - I search for "Polymath".
That brings me here: [https://polymath.network/](https://polymath.network/)
which appears also to be unrelated - its a website for some crypto platform
that lists one of its benefits as: "Access to 2 Billion Unbanked - There is a
trove of wealth that is untouched by Wall Street that can now be accessed
through Polymath.". Maybe I'm a bit cynical, but I don't see how someone who
can't get a bank account is likely to have the resources necessary to make
good decisions regarding securities trading.

Going back to cryptocompare.com - the trading volume for the last 24h is
allegedly 12.77 bitcoin - roughly $82,000. In the grand scheme of the entire
investment world, $82k is nothing. But, this is $82k in trading volume on a
coin that is either dead, or maybe its now a sealant company, or, maybe its a
backend API, or, maybe its some company that seems to be designed to try to
separate the already disadvantaged from whatever money they may have.

This is just an anecdote, but, it really does not help convince me that the
vast majority of cryptocurrencies are anything but a fancy way to take your
money, put it in a pile, and burn it. (Or, maybe useful if you are trying to
launder it)

(All that being said, a pretty fun website concept and great execution!)

~~~
Aramgutang
The issue is that CryptoCompare maps "POLY" to PolyBit, and not to Polymath,
which is the generally accepted mapping (there is no authority to officially
define such mappings). So you were in fact looking at some ancient mostly dead
project.

As for the $82k in volume, a large chunk of that is wash trading, which is
rampant in crypto, and I wouldn't read much into it.

~~~
dagenix
Isn't a big chunk of wash trading om a dead asset an issue? Doesn't that
indicate something unsavory going on? Ianal, but, my understanding is that
wash trading us illegal on normal markets - and for good reason.

~~~
Aramgutang
Yes, wash trading is bad. But crypto was created to escape regulation, which
comes with the good and the bad. "Go back to fiat if you want regulation" is a
common mindset, though the idealists are being displaced by new entrants into
the sphere, who mostly support regulation.

------
Suriak
The periodic table of pseudo investment vehicles that will lose your money.

------
titto
Another way to show [https://dailycoinprice.com/](https://dailycoinprice.com/)

